# 6 METER GREAT WHITE SHARK off my beach!



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

omg omg omg omg omg omg i think that is enough omg's for now
i'm talking about jan juc, it is located next to torquay and bells beach in victoria about an hour and a half from melbourne

saturday a 6 meter great white shark was spotted off my local surf beach at jan juc. pretty intense i know
it is unusual to have a shark of this size around juc but its just a reminder of the giants that are out there (not talking about myself) i surf this area quite alot and i was notifed of this by my brother who was surfing at the time and one of my life saving mates who was out in the IRB warning the surfers.
i occasionaly see seals around juc but there are never to many shark sightings around there i am also a life saver at the beach and it has been years since the shark alarm has been used. so this is a RARE occurance and please contiue to fish the area but keep in mind what is out there and remember most places you fish will have the jaws around, heck even brighton has shark fishing off the pier.

in summary remember that you are not the only ones out there and stay allert, and wear brown underpants to avoid awkward questions when they get found in the wash.

cheers
your friendly neighborhood zipper.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i use a rule, "If you see seals, you will see sharks"


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS! 
i was just talking to my brother about what happened and this is what he had to say
"well we were surfing and there was a boat anchored about 300 meters away from us, and the lifeguards came up to us and said, theres a shark over around that boat they said they where just fishing and the shark popped up next to them and started circling the boat, then the boat started getting closer until it was almost 50-100meters away and then we saw a FREAKING HA-UGE fin pop out of the water and the boat was chasing it away and out to sea, there was a lobster fisherman in surfing next to me and he said that he occasionaly sees sharks like that a bit further out, he said he recons it was a good ton and a half of fish. Then there where a few helicopters in the sky above"
wow wtf i said
"yeah come to think of it when i got there i saw heaps of baitfish swimming real fast and jumping in the waves, i thought hmm i recon there could be a little shark around. turned out there was and he wasnt that little"
what i recon from what he told me about it being around the fishing boat, they must have had a raging burley trail going. that brings the thought of how inconsiderate some boaties can be, heavily burlying the water around surfers, that cant be a good idea.

cheers

EDIT: agreed fisnfreak but arent seals just so cute they look and act like a labrador, and i have a soft spot for them considering i have a fat lab myself.


----------



## mantabay (Mar 1, 2008)

Had a bit of a scare with a White pointer of Brighton beach in SA a while ago, cruising up and down trolling for snook, washing my fishy hands in the water , fish sending out all sorts of distress signals when hooked, and a 5m GW was tracking me ! The shark watch aircraft spotted it, they radioed the life guards who came out to warn me, man that old Yak never moved so fast. I never did it again just not worth the risk, It's a real shame but thats S.A. for you, if you ever get to Adelaide and hit the beach You'll notice that nobody goes swimming deeper than about waist high !


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Zipper, I'm stunned. To think how close that was, especially with surfers close by. I bet you'll look at Fishermans beach a little differently from now on. :shock:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

AGE said:


> I bet you'll look at Fishermans beach a little differently from now on.


yeah i think i might need to take out some heavier rods :lol:


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

zipper said:


> AGE said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you'll look at Fishermans beach a little differently from now on.
> ...


Or a shotgun


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

na ,a boozka with armour piecing rounds, cheers cruiser


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

Now that is scary, I was plodding around that guy on the yak for a while, before moving on to look for somewhere a bit quieter!! Glad I did I think , although the shark was probably not that far away anyway :?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

mantabay said:


> Had a bit of a scare with a White pointer of Brighton beach in SA a while ago, cruising up and down trolling for snook, washing my fishy hands in the water , fish sending out all sorts of distress signals when hooked, and a 5m GW was tracking me ! The shark watch aircraft spotted it, they radioed the life guards who came out to warn me, man that old Yak never moved so fast. I never did it again just not worth the risk, It's a real shame but thats S.A. for you, if you ever get to Adelaide and hit the beach You'll notice that nobody goes swimming deeper than about waist high !


That's my stomping ground, most of us fish the area on a regular basis. Gotta love SA! Stories like that do make you question your sanity though... A few of us spent a lot of our summer burleying up with our legs over the side 3km offshore :lol:.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

where abouts do you launch bugalugs, yeah i guess it was a good idea, did you catch anything.
imagine that just minding your own beezwax when a submarine with teeth which is 2 meters longer than the yak starte circling you?
i recon id freeze up and not be able to paddle, or knowing me do something realy stupid like jump off the yak and try swim to shore.

cheers


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

G'day zipper, I usually launch from the yacht club at fisho's and unfortunately didn't catch anything worth keeping.  Just the usual Rock cod and a couple of small gurnard (spikey buggers ) I think I've turned into a greeny and just feed the fish instead of catching em !


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi guys. A rule of thumb that some divers use is, if the seals are in the water and not looking nervous then it's alright to go in. If the seals are not in the water or looking nervous, don't get in. If you are seeing heaps of seals and then can't see any, it's a good time to finish your dive. Some of this could be adapted to yak fishing I'm sure.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Not as uncommon as you think zipper all around the aussie coast, haven't seen of them for a few years but there use to be an annual report in the papper of what sharks were caught in the shark nets off sydney beachs and GW's us to feature in the catch regularly.

Just don't do silly thinks like burly up, and use huge chunks of meat as bait, stick to lures etc and things should be alright.

Cheers Dave


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

zipper said:


> what i recon from what he told me about it being around the fishing boat, they must have had a raging burley trail going. that brings the thought of how inconsiderate some boaties can be, heavily burlying the water around surfers, that cant be a good idea.


All sharks, especially pelagics like great whites, hunt partially by sensing electrical fields given off by thier prey. A metal boat and/or motor would give off a much bigger signal than a fish and its not uncommon for a shark to circle a boat for some time with no other enticement. They will even bite propellers etc to see if it is food.

Maybe you could also entertain the possibility that the boat distracted the shark from investigating other items of interest in the water such as surfers?

Rob.


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Great report zipper, i have herd reports of great whites out in the deep water my mate caught one a few weeks ago by accident while fishing for makos, I think that large shoal of salmon that has been around bells and all those dolphin may have enticed the great beast into shallow water don't subscribe to the believe that dolphins and sharks don't feed together.In the past i have seen dolphin's feeding then sharks move in on the prey. I have been told that if you see the fin of a great white then it is probably not feeding, if it wants to attack, you wont know till its all over. regards sliderman


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

fishydude said:


> Hi guys. A rule of thumb that some divers use is, if the seals are in the water and not looking nervous then it's alright to go in. If the seals are not in the water or looking nervous, don't get in. If you are seeing heaps of seals and then can't see any, it's a good time to finish your dive. Some of this could be adapted to yak fishing I'm sure.
> Cheers
> Mike


On the day that the swimmer was attacked here in San Diego there was plenty of warning. People saw sea lions rushing out of the water shortly before the attack. They kept going right up the beach until they got to the bluff. :shock: The swimmers didn't see this and the slow guy in back got chomped. There was an attack in Central California a couple of years ago where a swimmer was killed. Reportedly, she liked to swim with the seals. I guess you take your chances when you're the slowest seal in the group ;-)

Sometimes you get some advance warning. I was leaving the harbor one day and I had about a dozen young sea lions swimming around me. Just as I got to the deeper water at the harbor entrance, all the sea lions headed for the jetty at a very high speed. They were porpoising and making quick turns all the way over to the rocks. I have been shot at a couple of times, but I've never felt quite so vulnerable in my entire life. I paddled my Drifter as fast as she would go to get over to the jetty. I never saw anything, but I imagined a whole lot :lol:


----------

